# Cockatiel keeps her wing lifted.



## dijus123 (Jun 21, 2018)

Hello, my cockatiel probably got her wing hurt after night frights. Now she keeps her wing lifted and there is something that looks like red feathers. I need help because closest vet from me is 60km away so i want to try something at home to keep her healthy. I'll add photos below. :frown::frown:


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

Looks like blood feathers which can be sensitive. There's really nothing you can do about those, except let them be.


----------



## dijus123 (Jun 21, 2018)

Ohh i should add that now when she tries to fly she just goes straight down. Why is that? Before she flied without problems.


----------



## Vickitiel (Oct 10, 2012)

As long as there is no blood she'll be okay. If you see any bleeding, cornstarch or flour can be used to clot and stop the bleeding (it can turn into a real emergency if you can't get the bleeding to stop though).

She can't fly because she's missing vital flight feathers on her raised wing. This completely throws their balance and coordination. It's painful for them to have blood feathers knocked, they are very tender so that is why she is favouring her wing. It will take some time for them to grow out.

Do you have a night light for her? It helps prevent night frights. My flock used to have regular night frights (my girl Honey would end up with no feathers on one wing just like your girl) but they have stopped since I added a night light.


----------



## Lunawolfsong (Mar 31, 2016)

I would also want to add to try to limit any flying that your bird does until the bloodfeathers grow in completely. 

Also, just in case you didn't know, a bloodfeather is simply a new feather growing in. When the feathers grow in, they grow in a kind of sheath resembling a straw (which is what you're seeing) and blood is still flowing out to the feather. As the feather finishes growing in, the blood supply recedes back again and the bird preens off the sheath. 

A couple of years ago Kirby broke a bloodfeather and kept breaking it over and over again. The problem is that he likes to take short flights (he's mostly clipped - one flight feather on each side) and when he did he would end up breaking the bloodfeather open again. So that's where I'm coming from in saying to limit flying as much as you can until the feathers grow back in. 


If it becomes a chronic problem, that she just keeps rebreaking them despite your best efforts, I'd consult a vet for further advice. 

But, I wouldn't worry about it too much. Kirby broke a bloodfeather just recently and I was on high alert, expecting a huge problem again, but it was no big deal.


----------

